# Incidental music fans.



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there anyone here who loves/like incidental music?I like these 3EER GYNT & A MIDSUMMER NIGHT'S DREAM & ROSAMUNDE .
View attachment 58461
View attachment 58462


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm quite like Shostakovich's music for 'Hypothetically Murdered', a satirical play from 1930:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I grew up with Grieg's Peer Gynt suites. Wonderful music! I have not heard the complete rendition however.

Of course the Mendelssohn is terrific too!

Sorry. I'm not into Schubert's music.


----------

